# lexan



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

i am wondering where to get lexan and what i can use to bend it. also is .040 a good thickness to build an EDM body from?


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi
A guy at our track builds edm bodies for pan cars out of .030 but i think .020 is thick enough. He bends them with a sheet metal break. He buys the lexan and plastic screws from toronto.


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

yea i was told to use a break by a guy at the track, but is .040 too thick?


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

nate00 said:


> i am wondering where to get lexan and what i can use to bend it. also is .040 a good thickness to build an EDM body from?


.020" is all we use up here in N Y rc4 less has a great deal on screws and nuts(plastic) and if you have a Harbor Freight any where near you they sell a great 18" metal brake that will do the job for around $20 (at least up here) good luck, measure twice/cut once.


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

where in NY do u live? i live around glens falls


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

nate00 said:


> where in NY do u live? i live around glens falls


Syracuse/20 mi north, if you have any questions I've made a body or two, shoot me a pm.


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

.040 will be just to heavy. It will be twice as heavy as a .020 body. Another thing is take your time in deciding were to put the screws and use as few as possible,they add up.


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

yea my mcallister edm is pretty heavy but the side pannels are .040 and thats where i got the thickness from.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

nate00 said:


> yea my mcallister edm is pretty heavy but the side pannels are .040 and thats where i got the thickness from.


The weight issue on a mcallister comes from the center section, but again .040" is overkill, if you are going to make bodies for yourself you should look at dirt oval.com and get some ideas on what you want/need, also if you only have a mcalister body I would get with [email protected] and buy a freds fabnfold body they are head n shoulders above most others, then make a copy for yourself


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

what is fab n fold? how much are they?


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

nate00 said:


> what is fab n fold? how much are they?


easy way , go to dirt oval.com and contact [email protected] vinyltrix he cuts n bends the bodies for you, I couldnt quote you prices as I'm a cheap sob and I make my own,


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

i emailed him i think, at least tried to lol, i wanted to be a cheap sob and make my own thats why im askin this question.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

nate00 said:


> i emailed him i think, at least tried to lol, i wanted to be a cheap sob and make my own thats why im askin this question.


I guess I should rephrase that statement, although I am (fiscally conservative) I still like to tinker and try to improve things, however the design that Jeff uses is a design by Billy Kimpton an it don't get better than that, nckippy on dirt oval also makes a great body, if you don't catch jeff give him a pm, tell him I referred you, you can expect to spend about 30 to 40 bucks for a body but startup costs"lexan brake and fasteners" will be at least the same. in the end show us what u make.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

hey nate you got a PM.

thanks


----------



## haagar (Dec 10, 2006)

I prefer using servo tape to hold the body together over screws. Lighter and the bodies seemed to last longer.


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

i kinda want to build my own, i like screws mecause they look more realistic and im a realistic kind of fella.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

haagar said:


> I prefer using servo tape to hold the body together over screws. Lighter and the bodies seemed to last longer.


That new 3m tape would be great! holds till u separate and comes off in 1 pc.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I found an inexpencive break at HArborfreight . It was around 25 to 35 $$$ Thats if I remember right.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I have one. works good.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39103


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

gezer2u said:


> I have one. works good.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39103


Thats the one, I got mine on sale for $20.00


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

yea i looked at it and it looks pretty good but the metal shop at my school has one i can use, if i like building bodies ill buy that one tho.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Gotta love the Harbor Freight sales! You can get almost 50% off on somethings. lol 
I drilled and tapped the brake and drilled the plate that holds the lexan down. Then I used 1/4- 20 knobs to hold it down. Makes positioning the lexan easier.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

nate00 said:


> yea i looked at it and it looks pretty good but the metal shop at my school has one i can use, if i like building bodies ill buy that one tho.


If you have access to a full size sheet metal brake you should use that it will be easier and make better bends, also no one I know uses more than .020" for their bodies, the less weight up high the better!


----------



## RC10B3GUY (Mar 10, 2007)

i say you just run your dads edm body LOL


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

u just brought back a dead thread! lol if u notice that it has not been posted in for a month its dead.


----------



## RC10B3GUY (Mar 10, 2007)

yea i know i just thought it would be funny....


----------



## Big_Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

It's nice to see you want to make you own bodies Nate...........I see that this is an old thread but you haven't made your own bodies YET. I've been building EDM RC bodies for over 28 years (Big Mikes Custom Bodies). That body your running now is one of my Floppers (Fab-n-Fold) you bought at RCH. If you really want to build your own come see me at the track. I always have .020 and .030 Lexan , Hood Scoops and Nylon Screws in stock.

Big Mike


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks mike, i will come see you at the track next week.


----------



## really fred (Sep 3, 2006)

Big_Mike said:


> It's nice to see you want to make you own bodies Nate...........I see that this is an old thread but you haven't made your own bodies YET. I've been building EDM RC bodies for over 28 years (Big Mikes Custom Bodies). *That body your running now is one of my Floppers (Fab-n-Fold) you bought at RCH.* If you really want to build your own come see me at the track. I always have .020 and .030 Lexan , Hood Scoops and Nylon Screws in stock.
> 
> Big Mike



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## solly? (Mar 5, 2007)

Big Mikes's Fab n Fold? BMFnF? not as good as the Original


----------



## really fred (Sep 3, 2006)

*the real nys big mike*










Expert Street Stock winner Big Mike Minutolo. 5/27/2006 @ canadaigua speedway


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Big_Mike said:


> It's nice to see you want to make you own bodies Nate...........I see that this is an old thread but you haven't made your own bodies YET. I've been building EDM RC bodies for over 28 years (Big Mikes Custom Bodies). That body your running now is one of my Floppers (Fab-n-Fold) you bought at RCH. If you really want to build your own come see me at the track. I always have .020 and .030 Lexan , Hood Scoops and Nylon Screws in stock.
> 
> Big Mike


*Big Mike:* You may want to correct your above statement. Billy Kimpton is "Fred" and the "Fab-n-Fold" is his trademark...as is the "Flopper". If you have copied one of his and are selling it, I certainly wouldn't use his name(s)...
He is the guy who makes all of my bodies. The same body that 99% of the EDM guys have replicated/duplicated here in the Albany area. 

It appears that you are stepping one toes and I'm not sure that's what you intended...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

i thought "fred" just designed the body and i made them, freds holding out on me..


----------



## Big_Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

Todd Putnam said:


> *Big Mike:* You may want to correct your above statement. Billy Kimpton is "Fred" and the "Fab-n-Fold" is his trademark...as is the "Flopper". If you have copied one of his and are selling it, I certainly wouldn't use his name(s)...
> He is the guy who makes all of my bodies. The same body that 99% of the EDM guys have replicated/duplicated here in the Albany area.
> 
> It appears that you are stepping one toes and I'm not sure that's what you intended...


TODD and Anyone else.......Todd you know me. My Intent is not to step on anyones toes. As for the name yes the original name is "Freds Fab-N-Fold". But now theres some out there that are called "Super Speed Way", "High Down Force" etc. etc. My first choose too call it was "EDM FLEX BODY" I didn't know it was already known as the " FLOPPER" sorry!! I've made a few of my own changes to the design so I guess I'll go with my original name for it.Every year something new comes along and like anything else out there if it works everyone wants one.I wish I had a dollar for every EDM body I've Designed over the years that guys have copied and changed slightly and called there own.Just like this kid nate he didn't know what a "Fab-N-Fold was untill he saw one of my "FLOPPER BODIES" ("EDM FLEX BODY") and bought one.He's a Teenage kid just getting into this hobby and he wants to build an design his own bodies. It will take $$$$$$$$$$ out of my pocket but I've been doing this long enough and I'll help him or anyone else out anyway I can and hopfully they'll continue to enjoy this hobby as much as we do!! 

Big Mike


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

just call them big mikes edm bodies. just like FFnF and NRDB if they work the name will stick im sure.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Big Mike:
Like Jeff said, since you've been building bodies for 28 years, the Big Mike name will stick...just wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page...:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Again, just wanted to nip it in the bud before anyone got the wrong impression or any toes got stepped on...Thanks for clarifying it, Big Mike.

I've seen things like this get out of control, and before it did, I thought I'd try to play "Internet Police" and have you clarify yourself before a mountain turned into a mole hill...


If not, the 2nd String Nitro Engine Builders like the Rossi's, Picco's or the Sirio's might start using "The General" as their name...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

"we dont need no stinking badges"


----------

